# Have  I made a fundamental error in my substrate



## papa_c (19 Aug 2015)

My substrate is Tropica plant growth capped with Denerle micro gravel, there is a good 1-2cm of Tropica GS over the base of the tank, the minimum gravel depth is 9cm ramping to the back and corners to 15cm depth. Plant growth is not brilliant and I have been round all the other parameters, consistent EI dosing and CO2, flow, lighting levels etc so substrate is now my focus

My questions are....

Should the roots of the plants be in close proximity to the Tropica GS to gain good growth even with EI? 

If i plant in the 15cm depth gravel is there any benefit from having the Tropica GS at all? 

How can achieve a nutrient rich layer on the deep gravel areas, is it possible to rectify this without a total tank strip down!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Aug 2015)

Hi Papa, With the gravel areas you could add root tabs this will feed the plants in the gravel. 

I have not used Tropica plant growth. so I cannot comment.


----------



## Jose (19 Aug 2015)

Nothing to worry about if you are dosing true EI levels of ferts. You can always dose more if youre in doubt. The soil will leach its nutrients so not to worry.


----------



## EnderUK (19 Aug 2015)

Also most plants will root down deep into the substrate until they are stopped by the bottom of the tank bottom anyway/ Nothing to worry about, as Jose pointed out worry about your CO2, flow  and nutrients.


----------



## roadmaster (19 Aug 2015)

All my tank's are soil based NON CO2, and I dose water column as well especially during initial stage before soil has chance to start providing nutrient's more readily available for plant's through biological oxidation of it's content.
I do not have foam pad under the tank's and when removing the canister(s) for cleaning from the cabinet's,I can look up at underside of the glass bottom, and see all manner of root's pressed against the glass but this only happen's after some month's.


----------



## papa_c (22 Aug 2015)

All, thanks for the comments so it looks like i have no worries here.



I continue my search for the Holy Grail elsewhere! 



Chris


----------



## Jose (22 Aug 2015)

papa_cee said:


> I continue my search for the Holy Grail elsewhere!


Maybe you can try here. Just read the last few pages.


----------

